# Διαλυτικά στη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή



## jaxlarus

Χαίρετε, καλά μου παιδιά!

Σήμερα θα μιλήσουμε για τα διαλυτικά (*¨*), που εγώ προσωπικά πολύ τα πάω και των οποίων η χρήση κατά το δοκούν πολύ με χαλάει.

ΟΚ, αφήνω τα γνωστά για τη χρήση και κυρίως την παράλειψη και μπαίνω στο ψητό: Όταν γράφουμε με μεγαλογράμματη, δηλαδή όλα κεφαλαία, ποιος κανόνας ισχύει, πέραν από το ότι τα διαλυτικά διατηρούνται, ενώ η οξεία παραλείπεται; Και μ' ενδιαφέρει κυρίως το εξής: Αν μια λέξη που κανονικά δεν παίρνει διαλυτικά γραφτεί σε μεγαλογράμματη, θα τα πάρει για δε θα τα πάρει;

Δυστυχώς καμιά γραμματική δεν κατάφερε να με διαφωτίσει ακόμη...

Ακολουθούν παραδείγματα προς εμπέδωση:

Τα διαλυτικά διατηρούνται, δεν τίθεται θέμα:
*αρχαϊσμός - ΑΡΧΑΪΣΜΟΣ
ευρωπαϊκός - ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΣ
εργατοϋπάλληλος - ΕΡΓΑΤΟΫΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ
μαΐου - ΜΑΪΟΥ
αϋπνία - ΑΫΠΝΙΑ
ευφυΐα- ΕΥΦΥΪΑ
ναυσιπλοΐα - ΝΑΥΣΙΠΛΟΪΑ*

Εδώ πάλι τίθεται:
*άυπνος - ΑΥΠΝΟΣ ή ΑΫΠΝΟΣ;
Μάιος - ΜΑΙΟΣ ή ΜΑΪΟΣ;
ρολόι - ΡΟΛΟΙ ή ΡΟΛΟΪ;*

 Προσωπικά θα τα έγραφα... Εσείς;




> *05 Οκτωβρίου: Παγκόσμια Μέρα Εκπαιδευτικών* rolleyes:...η φοράδα στ' αλώνι)


----------



## Vagabond

Κύριε, κύριε, να πώ..; :d
Προ πολλών αιώνων που πήγαινα σαν παιδάκι κι εγώ δημοτικό και μας μάθαιναν τέτοια πράγματα, μας έλεγαν ότι ο άυπνος, με κεφαλαία είναι ΑΫΠΝΟΣ. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι από τότε μέχρι τώρα έχουν αλλάξει αμετάκλητα πολλά πράγματα (ποιός-->ποιος, τί-->τι κλπ), οπότε διόλου απίθανο να έχει πάρει πόδι και το διαλυτικό σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.

Προσωπικά, επειδή τις συμβάσεις τις έχω ελαφρώς χ!$@#$%^%$νες μπροστά στη λογική, κρατάω τα διαλυτικά, διότι ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να παραμείνει άυπνος, και όχι να τον κάνουμε άφπνο θέλει δε θέλει.

(Μέρα των εκπαιδευτικών; Αλήθεια; Ως πρώην/παραλίγο συνάδελφος, να ευχηθώ ο θεός να σας κόβει ώρες μαθημάτων και να σας δίνει διακοπές :d)

Έντιτ: ΦΕΡΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ GREEN GRIN MOΥ!!! *σνιφ*


----------



## jaxlarus

Κ, είσαι πάνω κάτω στη δική μου ηλικία κι εγώ δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να τονιζόταν το *ποιος *και το *τι*. Τονίζεται το *ποιόν *ως ουσιαστικό, γιατί είναι δισύλλαβο. Οι τονιζόμενες μονοσύλλαβες παραμένουν τα *πώς*, *πού *και *ή*, ενώ υπάρχει και μια τάση να τονίζονται οι προσωπικές αντωνυμίες (*μού*, *σού*, *σάς *κλπ), για να διακρίνονται από τα κτητικά. Πχ: *Ο δάσκαλος μάς είπε* (= σ' εμάς, όχι ο δικός μας). 

Αυτό όμως δεν το διδάσκουμε, δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί, δεν θέλω να ξέρω, αρνούμαι να το διδάξω, βάζω το πτυχίο μου σ' ένα λίτρο νερό, περιμένω να πάρει βράση, αλατίζω και πίνω το ζουμί του.

Πράγματα που έχουν αλλάξει (και μας τα 'λεγαν στις τελευταίες τάξεις του δημοτικού): *μπύρα *> *μπίρα*, *τραίνο *> *τρένο*. Τα θυμάμαι καθαρά. 

Το *αφτί*, το *αβγό *και το *βρομώ *προέκυψαν στο γυμνάσιο.

Α, και δεν έχουν περάσει αιώνες από το δημοτικό, ΟΚ;!
 [Πού 'ναι καλέ η κρέμα του ματιού; Α, να την!]

*EDIT*: Ο λαός απαιτεί επαναφορά του Green Grin της Vagabond ΤΩΡΑ! ΝΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!


----------



## Vagabond

jaxlarus said:


> Α, και δεν έχουν περάσει αιώνες από το δημοτικό, ΟΚ;!
> [Πού 'ναι καλέ η κρέμα του ματιού; Α, να την!]


Σώωωπα καλέ, μην κλαις, εσύ είσαι πιτσιρίκι 

Σοβαρά όμως. Θυμάμαι κανονικά την αφαίρεση τόνου από τα μονοσύλλαβα, που μάλιστα στην αρχή έγινε με τόσον υπέρμετρο ζήλο, που πήγαν να την εφαρμόσουν και στο πού ή το πώς - δε θυμάμαι. Λες απλά να είχα παλαιομοδίτισσα δασκάλα; Χμμ.

[Κάτσε μη μας κράξει η μοδερατόρισσα για off topic] - διαλυτικά, ναι, σαφώς...


----------



## balgior

Μήπως μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος/α, μιας και με τους κανόνες δεν έχω και μεγάλη σχέση, γιατί το "ευφυΐα"θέλει διαλυτικά; Ψάχνοντας, βρήκα και το "μυϊκός" και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Δηλαδή πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσαν να διαβαστούν; Το "υιός" πάλι γιατί δε θέλει; Έχει να κάνει με το αν προφέρονται ως 1 ή 2 φθόγγοι;

edit: Επίσης, επιβεβαιώστε μου παρακαλώ ότι τα εις "-ποιίο/α" δεν θέλουν διαλυτικά (-ποιΐο/α) γιατί το βλέπω συχνά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έχουν εκεί τα διαλυτικά! (η οδοποιΐα, το/α αρτοποιΐο/α κλπ)

Θενξ!


----------



## anthodocheio

balgior said:


> Μήπως μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος/α, μιας και με τους κανόνες δεν έχω και μεγάλη σχέση, γιατί το "ευφυΐα"θέλει διαλυτικά; Ψάχνοντας, βρήκα και το "μυϊκός" και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Δηλαδή πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσαν να διαβαστούν; Το "υιός" πάλι γιατί δε θέλει; Έχει να κάνει με το αν προφέρονται ως 1 ή 2 φθόγγοι;


Λοιπόν, μετά από μία συνδιάσκεψη εδώ και αφού συμβουλευτήκαμε και την γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, έχουμε και λέμε…

Το υι είναι δίψηφο φωνήεν και μαζί με τα ει και οι προφέρονται ως ι. Η λέξη υιός είναι δισύλλαβη, υι-ός. Η λέξη μυϊκός είναι τρισύλλαβη, μυ-ι-κός.
Η λέξη ευφυΐα είναι τετρασύλλαβη, ευ-φυ-ί-α. ΚΑΙ ο τόνος δεν το διαχωρίζει επειδή πέφτει στο δεύτερο γράμμα του δίψηφου φωνήεντος. Θα το χώριζε αν έπεφτε στο πρώτο όπως στα παραδείγματα που έδωσε ο Jaxlarus.

Εντάξει τώρα;


----------



## jaxlarus

Τα *διαλυτικά *( *¨* ) σημειώνονται πάνω από το ι και το υ όταν αποτελεί δεύτερο φωνήεν ενός δίψηφου φωνήεντος (= *αι*, *ει*, *ου*, *οι* και *υι*) ή συνδυασμού (*ευ*, *αυ* και *ηυ*), και επιτελούν αυτό που δηλοί το όνομά τους: διαλύουν το δίψηφο, οπότε τα φωνήεντα παύουν να συμπροφέροναι. Με λίγα λόγια, τα διαλυτικά κάνουν τα *παιδάκια*...*παϊδάκια*!

  Τα διαλυτικά ΔΕΝ σημειώνονται όταν τονίζεται το πρώτο φωνήεν του δίψηφου / συνδυασμού:
*αϋπνία | άυπνος*
*κοροϊδεύω | κορόιδο*
*γαϊδούρι | γάιδαρος*
*Μαΐου | Μάιος*
*πλαϊνός | πλάι*
*εξαϋλώνω | άυλος*
*δρυΐδες | δρύινος*

  Συνδυασμοί όπως *ωι*, *ωυ* και *ιυ* δεν αποτελούν δίψηφο, οπότε ποτέ δε χρειάζονται διαλυτικά:
*πρωί*
*ζωικός*
*Μωυσής*
*διυλιστήριο* 

  Τα *ι* και *υ* δεν παίρνουν διαλυτικά όταν προηγείται δίψηφο φωνήεν:
*Βεδ**ουίνος, ινδ**ουισμός, αλτρ**ουιστικός, πιγκ**ουίνος*
*Αρτοπ**οιία, οδοπ**οιία*
*Θ**ειικός*
*Παλ**αιικός* [άλλο *παλλαϊκός*]


  Όσον αφορά το *υι* συγκεκριμένα:
  Χωρίς διαλυτικά προφέρεται σαν απλό /ι/: 
*υι.ο.θε.σί.α*
  Με διαλυτικά προφέρεται σαν δύο συλλαβές /ιι/, όπως όταν λες διίσταμαι: 
*ευ.φυ.ΐ.α*
*δυ.ϊ.κός*
*μυ.ϊ.κός*

  Στη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή παραμένουν τα διαλυτικά, αλλά όχι η οξεία. Αυτό το καλύψαμε.


----------



## Vagabond

jaxlarus said:


> Άσε που ακόμη περιμένω μια απάντηση της προκοπής για τα διαλυτικά στη μεγαλογράμματη και δεν την έχω πάρει, πλην της Vagabond with all due respect...
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Ζακ


Δε σας ξεχάσαμε, αγαπητέ, αλλά οι ρημαδοκανόνες της ρημαδογραμματικής είναι σπάνιο πράγμα online. Όμως, μπήκα σε άλλο (βλ. ανταγωνιστικό, μουαχαχ) σάιτ, και βρήκα αυτό. Απ' ό,τι βλέπετε, οι γνώμες διχάζονται, αλλά θα συμβούλευα τον κύριο nickel να τον ακούτε ωσάν Βίβλο.

Επίσης ορίστε και ο κανόνας (χμ... περίπου...) Αυτό το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ έχει γενικώς ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα για τις δυο τελίτσες...


----------



## jaxlarus

Όχι, ρε συ Vagabond, δεν είπα ότι με ξεχάσατε, αλίμονο! Είστε όλοι αξιαγάπητοι εδώ μέσα! Και στο κάτω-κάτω, αν δεν πάρεις απάντηση, μάλλον δεν έχουν δει την ερώτησή σου ή δεν ξέρουν την απάντηση. Φυσικά στην προκειμένη, απάντηση σαφής δε φαίνεται να υπάρχει. Μάλλον γνώμη θα καταθέσει ο καθένας μας.

Από το site στο οποίο μας παρέπεμψες:



> _Παρατήρηση_
> Στη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή παραμένουν τα διαλυτικά αλλά όχι ο τόνος
> 
> > ΑΡΧΑΪΣΜΟΣ, ΕΥΦΥΪΑ, ΝΑΥΣΙΠΛΟΪΑ, ΜΑΪΟΥ κλπ.
> 
> Από το βιβλίο: "Το λέμε σωστά; Το γράφουμε σωστά;" σελ.171-172
> Ίνα Αναγνωστοπούλου & Λία Μπουσούνη-Γκέσουρα
> Εκδ. ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ 2005


Δεν μας διαφωτίζει, διότι όλες αυτές οι λέξεις παίρνουν διαλυτικά και στην πεζή γραφή. 



> Όταν ολόκληρη η λέξη είναι γραμμένη με κεφαλαία, μπαίνουν απαραιτήτως διαλυτικά. Π.χ.
> 
> ΜΑΪΟΣ
> ΠΛΑΪ
> ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ
> ΑΫΛΟΣ
> ΔΡΥΪΝΟΣ
> ΚΟΡΟΪΔΟ
> ΤΕΪΟΝ
> κ.λπ.


Ο nickel, πάλι - καλή του ώρα του παιδιού - συμφωνεί μ' εμένα στο ότι και οι λέξεις που κανονικά δεν παίρνουν διαλυτικά θα τα πάρουν στη μεγαλογράμματη...

Αλλά...πέραν της διαίσθησης ή της αίσθησης του σωστού, υπάρχει κανόνας πίσω απ' αυτό; Ή να τον βγάλω εγώ να τελειώνουμε, μια και μου έκανε κι η Céline πρόταση να γράψω γραμματική;

 Ζακ


----------



## Vagabond

Ναι βρε παιδίμ, αστειεύομαι αμέσως στα σοβαρά εσύ  Ο nickel ισχυρίζεται ότι υπάρχει κανόνας νομίζω, αλλά θα κάνω την ερωτησούλα να δούμε...

ΕΝΤΙΤ: Γιούπι! Γύρισε η φατσούλα...


----------



## Vagabond

Ρίξε βλέφαρο στη συζήτηση πάλι... βασικά καλά τα λέει... παλιά βάζαμε παντού διαλυτικά, μετά αποφασίστηκε κανονικά και με το νόμο να μπαίνουν μόνο όπου χρειάζονται, συνεπώς στην περίπτωσή σου δεν μπορεί να αφαιρέθηκαν. Δηλαδή σα να λέμε, κανόνα που να λέει συγκεκριμένα ότι όταν γράφουμε το "πλάι" με κεφαλαία βάζουμε διαλυτικά μπορεί να μη βρεις, αλλά ως σωστό θεωρείται αυτό (αφού δεν αφαιρέθηκαν ως άχρηστα). Δεν ξέρω αν βγάζω νόημα, μισονυστάζω κι όλας...


----------



## jaxlarus

Βρε Vagabond μου,

Πέραν του ότι εκτιμώ πολύ τις άοκνες προσπάθειές σου - και ειδικά σε τέτοιες άγριες ώρες -, εγώ εξακολουθώ να fail to see the point στα συγκεκριμένα νήματα; 



> Δεν μπαίνει θέμα διαίσθησης. Από τη στιγμή που ξέρεις πώς προφέρεται η λέξη και θέλει να προφέρεις το Ι ή το Υ χωριστά από το Α, Ε, Ο ή Υ που προηγείται, θα του βάλεις διαλυτικά. Δεν θες να το προφέρεις [πλε], έτσι; Ο τόνος δεν έχει πια καμιά σημασία, δεν υπάρχει για να βοηθήσει.



Του Νίκου. Δεν παραθέτει πηγή. Δικό του. Άρα, θα μπορούσε να είναι το ίδιο δικό μου. Άρα, εξακολουθώ να βάζω και στη μεγαλογράμματη, αφού αυτό απαιτεί η λογική, και το κατοχυρώνω στη Γραμματική της ΝΕΚ Δημητρίου 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## jaxlarus

balgior said:


> edit: Επίσης, επιβεβαιώστε μου παρακαλώ ότι τα εις "-ποιίο/α" δεν θέλουν διαλυτικά (-ποιΐο/α) γιατί το βλέπω συχνά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έχουν εκεί τα διαλυτικά! (η οδοποιΐα, το/α αρτοποιΐο/α κλπ)



 Sorry, Balgior, τώρα το πρόσεξα το τελευταίο ειδικά.

Η *οδοποιία *όντως δε θέλει διαλυτικά γιατί προηγείται δίψηφο φωνήεν [*οι*], οπότε είναι ξεκάθαρο: ο.δο.ποι.ί.α

Τα *αρτοποιίο */ *αρτοποιία *δεν υφίστανται. Γράφονται με έψιλον-ιώτα όταν εννοείται το κατάστημα: *αρτοποιείο */ *αρτοποιεία*. Δύο διαδοχικά δίψηφα φωνήεντα, ξεκάθαρο: δεν χρειάζονται διαλυτικά.

Τώρα, *αρτοποιία *(ουσ.θηλ.) = η τέχνη του αρτοποιού και πάλι: προηγείται δίψηφο φωνήεν όπως το οδοποιία.

Ελπίζω να σ' έχουμε καλύψει


----------

